# Különleges fotók



## Radványa (2007 Október 11)

Nagyon sok képen lehet felfedezni olyan dolgokat amiket szabadszemmel nem lehet látni,illetve olyan helyzetekben készült képeket amely furcsa pózban , helyzetben készült. Ide az ilyen képeket gyűjtsük össze!


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Október 24)

Nem tudom ki ez...


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 27)




----------



## durcy (2007 Október 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 Október 29)




----------



## Santane (2007 Október 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 Október 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 Október 29)




----------



## Santane (2007 November 2)




----------



## talpacska (2007 November 4)




----------



## Vaduzia (2007 November 4)

Afternoon in Paris


----------



## durcy (2007 November 4)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 9)




----------



## talpacska (2007 November 11)




----------



## Radványa (2007 November 13)

Csatolás megtekintése 133177


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 13)

*angyalkám*

Erdélyitál


----------



## durcy (2007 November 14)

Karácsonyi kellékek és díszek


----------



## durcy (2007 November 14)




----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 20)

*angyalkám*

Szép szobor részletek


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 20)

*angyalkám*

Tisza part ősszel


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 20)

*angyalkám*

Szeged Tisza part ősszel


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 20)

​


----------



## Csoti (2007 November 21)

Itt egy szép kép mindenkinek. Valmikor régebben találtam a neten, de már fogalmam sincs, hogy hol.


----------



## cathy222 (2007 November 21)

Cipruson készítette egy barátnőm.


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 24)

Csatolás megtekintése 135678

Csatolás megtekintése 135679


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 24)

Csatolás megtekintése 135680


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 24)

*angyalkám*

kiss Szép képek a Reök palotáról


----------



## Totu Erika (2007 November 24)




----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 24)

*angyalkám*

Korlátrészlet


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 25)

Csatolás megtekintése 136001

Csatolás megtekintése 136002

Csatolás megtekintése 136003

Csatolás megtekintése 136004

Csatolás megtekintése 136005


----------



## kanocpapa (2007 November 25)

Csatolás megtekintése 136007

Csatolás megtekintése 136008


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 26)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 26)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)




----------



## Titke (2007 November 27)




----------



## Titke (2007 November 27)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 27)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 5)

tükörkép


----------



## atapata (2007 December 5)

durcy írta:


>


Ennek a képnek mi a története? Légyszi írd meg priviben.


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## Titke (2007 December 7)




----------



## Totu Erika (2007 December 7)

Kedves Mirjam77 ime a fenykep de az auran kivul meg van ott valami jobb oldalt de nem tudom eldonteni mi az.


----------



## durcy (2007 December 9)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 11)




----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 11)

*angyalkám*

 képekkisskiss


----------



## cathy222 (2007 December 11)

Angyalka, lehet, rosszul nézem, de nem találom a szellemet, vagy a fénygömböt a képen. Hol keressem?


----------



## mirjam77 (2007 December 11)

aura és szellemfotók


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 12)

Sajnos Nálunk csak nem akarnak járni a Szellemek, hiába keresem Őket ! Elkerülnek, vagy lehet hogy tudják hogy nem hiszek bennük..


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 12)

*angyalkám*

 Ezt a képet ma csináltam de szellemnek még a hirét sem láttam!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2007 December 12)




----------



## cathy222 (2007 December 12)

angyalkám írta:


> Ezt a képet ma csináltam de szellemnek még a hirét sem láttam!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


:-D Akkor lehet, hogy furcsa pózban fényépezted őket? Hm! Mesélj!


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 14)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 14)




----------



## lorna (2007 December 20)

miert nem nezhetem meg a kepeket


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 20)

lorna írta:


> miert nem nezhetem meg a kepeket


 
Mert még gyűjtened kell a hozzászólásaidat. Ahhoz, hogy megnézhesd 2 napos regisztáció és 20 hozzászólás szükséges.


----------



## Radványa (2007 December 24)

Radványa írta:


> Nagyon sok képen lehet felfedezni olyan dolgokat amiket szabadszemmel nem lehet látni,illetve olyan helyzetekben készült képeket amely furcsa pózban , helyzetben készült. Ide az ilyen képeket gyűjtsük össze!


Most értem ide.
Ezzel inditottam a topikot. Én úgy gondolom, hogy a "szabadszemmel nem látható dolgok" szóval kifejeztem azt hogy mit szeretnék gyűjteni ezen a helyen, illetve a furcsa helyzetek is egyféle cselekvési helyzetekre utal.Ha valaki megnézi a feltett képeim jellegét talán megérti, hogy mire gondoltam. A "fotó" fényképet takart és nem animált képeket, mivel ez a fotóalbum topik.
Nem szeretnék megsérteni senkit, de én is betartom egyéb topikok témáját.
pl. NEm teszem fel ide makrofotót, annak is meg van a helye.
szeretném Hofit idézni: "Akinek nem inge nem vegye magára, de akinek inge az végre öltözködjön fel!"

*Egyébiránt kivánok Mindenkinek Áldott Békés Karácsonyt, és eredményekben gazdag Új évet! Sok képet amit ide összegyűjthetünk! *
*Köszönöm , hogy megosztottátok velünk az eddigi fotóitokat!*
Csatolás megtekintése 141630​


----------



## Radványa (2007 December 28)

_Isten szeme- hubble fotó_

Csatolás megtekintése 142098


----------



## Radványa (2007 December 28)

Csillagászati fejtörővé vált a törpecsillag
2007. december 7. 14:20, Péntek - Balázs Richárd
<!-- eTarget ContextAd Start --><!-- google_ad_section_start -->Az M-típusú törpecsillagok az univerzum csillagainak leggyakoribb képviselői, jellemzően hűvösek, csendesek és haloványok, a csillagászok azonban felfedeztek egy igen erős kivételt, amelyről a fentiek egyike sem mondható el.

A tőlünk 35 fényévnyire, az Ökörhajcsár (Bootes) csillagképben elhelyezkedő TVLM513-46546 jelű csillag rendkívül aktív, összetett mágneses mezeje erősebb a nála tízszer nagyobb Napénál, és egy hatalmas, felületének közel felét beborító hidrogén forró folttal (hot spot) is rendelkezik.




A Carnegie Tudományos Intézet csillagászai a törpecsillag vizsgálatához felhasználták a VLA rádió adatait, a Gemini-North 8 méteres távcsövének optikai észleléseit, az űrben keringő Swift ultraibolya felvételeit és a Chandra Röntgensugarú Obszervatórium adatait. Ilyen megfigyelési sorozat birtokában, az Edo Berger által vezetett csapat biztos volt benne, hogy megtalálják a magyarázatot a csillag példátlan sajátosságaira, az objektum viselkedésének komplex mivolta azonban a tapasztalt csillagászokat is megdöbbentette, a megoldás pedig tovább várat magára. A csillag egyenletes rádió-emisszióval rendelkezik, amit időnként rendkívül látványos, percekig tartó tűzijátékhoz hasonló jelenség szakít meg. Ez a csillag koronájában elhelyezkedő mágneses mezők ütközéseinek egyik eredménye, a mágneses energia megsemmisülése hatalmas rövidzárlatokat hoz létre. 

A csillagászok lágy röntgensugár kiáramlást, valamint egy röntgensugár villanást is észleltek. Szintén először sikerült feltérképezni egy periodikus optikai hidrogén alfa kibocsátást, ami a hatalmas hot spotból ered. A kétórás kibocsátási periódus megegyezik a csillag kétórás forgási periódusával, azaz ahogy a Berger által egy izzó villanykörtéhez hasonlított csillag forgásával kikerül a forró folt a látómezőnkből, úgy tűnik el az emisszió is. Azt nem sikerült még kideríteni, hogy miért csak a csillag egyik oldalát ragyogja be hidrogén, illetve az sem ismert, hogy meddig marad, maradhat fenn ez az állapot. Utóbbira a megfigyelések idővel választ adhatnak, különösen ha csak hetekről, hónapokról, és nem évszázadokról van szó.

Az M-típusú törpecsillagokról uralkodó nézet szerint ezeknek az objektumoknak csak minimális mágneses mező aktivitásuk van. A kusza mágneses környezet és a hot spot szokatlan felszín alatti aktivitásra utalhat, vagy egy még nem látott kísérőt is sejtethet. Utóbbi sok mindent megmagyarázna, eddig azonban még nem sikerült ilyesmit detektálni.

Akárcsak a többi hideg törpecsillag, a TVLM513-46546 is egy M-típusú csillag, melynek felszíni hőmérséklete 2100 Celsius körül mozog, tömegét tekintve pedig mindössze 8-10 százaléka a Napnak. A Napban a mágneses mezőket egy dinamó hozza létre, ami a csillag belsejéből a felszín felé irányuló sugárzással és hőáramlással történő komplex hőátadásból keletkezik. Ezzel szemben egy hideg törpe kizárólag hőáramlással szállítja a hőt, mint az üstben fortyogó víz. 

Egy ilyen egyszerű struktúra elvileg csak egy nagyon egyszerű mágneses mező szerkezetet hozhat létre, ami inkább hasonlít a Földéhez, mint a Nap szerkezeteihez. Hogy ez miért történt másként ennél a törpénél, jelenleg még megmagyarázhatatlan, további megfigyelések szükségesek. <!-- google_ad_section_end --><!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->


----------



## Radványa (2007 December 28)

Csatolás megtekintése 142101


----------



## Radványa (2007 December 28)

Fura hatszög a Szaturnuszon
2007. március 28. 22:39, Szerda - Balázs Richárd
<!-- eTarget ContextAd Start --><!-- google_ad_section_start -->Különös, hatoldalú, méhsejt alakú objektumot figyelt meg a Szaturnusz északi sarkánál cirkuláló felhőkből kirajzolódni a Cassini űrszonda. 

A légköri jelenséget két évtizeddel ezelőtt már a NASA Voyager 1 és 2 szondái is észlelték. A tény, hogy ez az alakzat a mostani Cassini fotókon is megjelenik, arra enged következtetni, hogy egy tartós jelenségről van szó, illetve a jelenleg az óriásbolygó körül szolgálatot teljesítő űrszonda felvételein megtalálható egy második, jóval sötétebb hatszög is. 

A légköri jelenség megdöbbentő, mivel hat, szinte teljesen egyforma hosszúságú oldallal rendelkezik, ilyen geometriai alakzatot egyetlen más bolygón sem láttak, a legkevésbé pedig a sűrű, kör alakú hullámokkal teli szaturnuszi légkörben számítottak ilyesmire.


<CENTER>



</CENTER>
A hatszög - mechanizmusát tekintve - hasonlít a Föld sarkvidéki örvényeihez, csak éppen a Szaturnuszon ez a jelenség valamiért hatszög alakzatot vett fel, szemben a földi körrel, emellett átmérője nem kevesebb mint 25 000 kilométer, amibe bolygónk majdnem négyszer férne bele.

Az új felvételek infravörös fényben készültek, a vizuális kamerák számára láthatatlanok. Mivel a területen a tél uralkodik, így a hosszú sarki éjszakák elrejtik a látható fényben dolgozó műszerek elől. Az infravörös képekből kiderült, hogy a hatszög a korábbi becsléseknél jóval mélyebbre, a felhőcsúcsoktól számítva 100 kilométerre nyúlik le a légkörben. A hatszögben egy felhőrendszer található, ami az alakzaton belül kavarog, melynek elhelyezkedése látszólag nem változott az elmúlt 26 évben.

Az új adatok fényében a tudósok korábbi nézetükkel ellentétben úgy vélik, a hatszög nem kapcsolódik a Szaturnusz rádiósugárzásához vagy északi fényeihez, annak ellenére, hogy az északi auróra gyakorlatilag a jelenség felett helyezkedik el, így lesz még min elmélkedniük a szakembereknek.<!-- google_ad_section_end --><!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->


----------



## Radványa (2007 December 28)

Ma már ez is különleges látvány

szénégető
Csatolás megtekintése 142103


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 28)

Radványa írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 142101



Nagyon hasonlít a szaturnuszi hatszög erre a vízmolekulára, bár még ennél is szabályosabb. Ezért tetted ide?


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 28)

*angyalkám*

Régi szódásüvegek


----------



## Radványa (2007 December 29)

Nem kifejezetten , csak megtetszett, és ez sem látható szabad szemmel.
Egyébként nézegetve a fotókat és a Fantasztikus utazás pps-t, mindennek a szerkezeti alapja a gömb. Nagyon hasonlóak. A legutóbbi ufo magazinban pl. valaki azt taglalja, hogy a fényképeken látható gömbök, pollen visszatükröződések. Ha lesz időm talán lefényképezem és berakom ide.
De hasonló ez az alakzat a bágua tükörhöz is.


----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 30)

*angyalkám*

 A Szegedi Dom téri betlehemi jászolt meglehet nézni hogy mit csináltak a vandálok! a kér több milliós de azerkölcsi kár megfizethetelen!!


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Január 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 143147


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Január 3)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Radványa (2008 Január 4)

Csatolás megtekintése 143238


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)

Radványa írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 143147


 
Ez a kép túl különleges, ahhoz hogy igaz legyen. Sajna csak trükk...


----------



## cicalány (2008 Január 4)

http://www.tutikepeslapok.hu/vicces


----------



## Radványa (2008 Január 4)

talpacska írta:


> Ez a kép túl különleges, ahhoz hogy igaz legyen. Sajna csak trükk...


Ezt nem tudhattam, de elég jó, annyira ide illik,mint a karácsonyfa disz.


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Január 4)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## körömlakkbaby (2008 Január 5)




----------



## Apes (2008 Február 22)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 2)

Csatolás megtekintése 154452


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 2)

Csatolás megtekintése 154453


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 2)

Csatolás megtekintése 154454


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 3)

*Spirál szerü szellemkép*

Ez a fotó elég régen készült rólam,de a lényeg a mellettem lévő spirál szerü szellem kép


----------



## Targenor (2008 Március 4)

Radványa írta:


> Targenor. légyszi tedd már fel azokat a szép képeket a Különleges képek topikba, azok is eltüntek! Köszi!



<a href="http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg86/Torgeir10/Norge/?action=view&current=DSCF2653.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg86/Torgeir10/Norge/DSCF2653.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>​


----------



## Targenor (2008 Március 4)

<a href="http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg86/Torgeir10/Norge/?action=view&current=DSCF2421.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg86/Torgeir10/Norge/DSCF2421.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 18)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Kiváncsi lennék a véleményetekre a képpel kapcsolatban..Kicsit felnagyitva a képet a csik elején, végén, és a "törésnél " egy -egy gömböt lehet látni, sőt árnyéka is van a falon..


Szia csipkebogyó! Szerintem viharos időjárás lehetett a kép készítésekor és ez egy többágú villám egyik ága amit magához vonzott a helységben lévő fém asztelszerűség illetve az azon lévő valami (az is fémnek látszik). Esetleg gömb villám maradvány? Nem értek hozzá de a csukott ablakon át tud hatolni egyáltalán bermelyik fajta villám?
További szép estét illetve szép napot mindenkinek. Üdv:Barbi:..:


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Március 19)

Szia Barbi! Miért akarsz nevet változtatni?


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 19)

sirkan49 írta:


> Szia Barbi! Miért akarsz nevet változtatni?


Szia Sirkán! Mivel ezt a nevet azért válaszoltam hátha lesznek régi rádijó amatőrők, esetleg CB-ek akik itt is megfordulnak, talán rám találnak és fel lehetne eleveniteni a régi rádijós korszakot. Régebben nem volt ennyire elterjedve az internett és a mobil telefonok. Akkoriban mi igy tartottuk a kapcsolatot a Canadai magyarokkal és más országokkal is. Hát ennyi az itteni nevem története,de ez hogy úgy mondjam nem jött be.Ezért is szerettem volna egy másik nevet a mostani helyett, és mert egy pont rám illőt találtam persze ez a másik ok a váltásra.Szia szép napot kiss.
Üdv: Barbi


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 19)

:..:"Ez a két kép 19 évvel ezelőtt, 1989.szeptember 3.-án készült, amikor Ligeti Károly a karácsondi római katolikus templom oltárképének restaurálása közben, megkérte barátját, hogy készítsen néhány képet a munkájáról. Ekkor hátrapillantva egy jelenséget észlelt, egy női alakot, amelyet fényudvar vesz körül, feje körül glóriával, s mindha egyik kezét egy kisgyermek vállán pihentetné.
A templomban,ugyan ebben az ídőben többen is tartóztodtak, elmondták,ők mindebből semmit sem vettek észre.
Ligeti Károly felindultságában, hogy a többiek ebből a csodából semmit sem érzékeltek abba hagyta a munkálatokat is egy kis időre.
Annyira meglepte a rövid ideig tartó látomás, hogy azt nem tudta, hogy került le az állványzatról.Szerencséjére - és a mi örömünkre is - pont ebben az időben készült egy fénykép, szavai és érzései igazolására. 
A világban több helyről is tudjuk, hogy valamikor a történelem során, láttak hasonló Mária-jelenést. Fatimától-Medjugorjéig.
Magyarországon is ismerünk több Mária kegyhelyet (Máriapócs, Fallóskút), ahol megjelent a Szent Szűz.
Fénykép felvétel viszont a legritkább esetekben készült, csak a látók elmondásait ismerjük. Így az itt bemutatott, karáxsondi képek kivételes értékűnek számitanak." Az imént abból a könyvből idéztem amelyikben a kép található. De lehet,hogy már ismeritek is ezt a fotót mert még előbb mielőtt a könyv meg jelent volna már máshol is lehetett látni. Pl:TV-ben és az UFO magazinban is.
További szép napot mindenkinek.
Üdv:Barbikiss


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 19)

Nekem még ez új!


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 19)

Csatolás megtekintése 157719
Ez a kép Kisberényben készült ahol egy földház tetejéről szűrődik be a fény.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Március 19)

Szia Barbi! Gondoltál már arra,hogy a képen nem Mária-jelenés látható?Mi van akkor,ha csak egy régebben meghalt asszony jelenik meg,mert meghalt,mielőtt megkeresztelték volna a gyermekét,és azért jelenik meg a templomban,mert erre gondolt halála pillanatában.Már úgy értem arra,milyen fontos lenne,ha a gyermeke meg lenne keresztelve.Ha van más gondolat,szívesen meghallgatom.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Március 19)

Radványa! Mi az új neked,az,hogy vannak szellemek,vagy az,hogy le is lehet fotózni őket?


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 19)

sirkan49 írta:


> Radványa! Mi az új neked,az,hogy vannak szellemek,vagy az,hogy le is lehet fotózni őket?


Barbara irta:
De lehet,hogy már ismeritek is ezt a fotót mert még előbb mielőtt a könyv meg jelent volna már máshol is lehetett látni. Pl:TV-ben és az UFO magazinban is.
.
Erre válaszoltam, hogy nekem még új, ...már mint az információ és a kép!
Az sem új hogy vannak szellemek, és az sem hogy lelehet fényképezni őket, bár én nem szellemeknek nevezem ezeket a gömböket. A topikot én inditottam épp e célból, hogy megosszuk egymással az ilyen jellegű képeket.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Március 19)

Bocs,akkor rosszul értettem a kérdésedet.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 20)

sirkan49 írta:


> Szia Barbi! Gondoltál már arra,hogy a képen nem Mária-jelenés látható?Mi van akkor,ha csak egy régebben meghalt asszony jelenik meg,mert meghalt,mielőtt megkeresztelték volna a gyermekét,és azért jelenik meg a templomban,mert erre gondolt halála pillanatában.Már úgy értem arra,milyen fontos lenne,ha a gyermeke meg lenne keresztelve.Ha van más gondolat,szívesen meghallgatom.


Szia Sirkán49! Én nem írtam oda,hogy én mit hiszek csak amit a könyv írt azt a véleményt írtam le. Az tény,hogy elég érdekes fotó és ha valaki vallásos bele is szővi a képbe az ő hitét. Mivel templomba készült ezért sokan gondolját úgy,hogy csak is a Szűz Mária lehet a kis Jézussal. Persze kiváncsi lennék másoknak mi avéleménye a képről. Szerintetek ki lehet a képen,esetleg van valami üzenete is a jelenésnek?
Üdv:Barbi


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 21)

Nem saját kép.
Csatolás megtekintése 157982


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 157983


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 21)

:..:Szerintem ezen a fotón rajtam kivül csak kép hiba van.Szerintetek?
Szépjó éjszakát kivánok minden fórumozónak:Barbi


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 22)

*Most találtam a fogyi topikban ezt a képet.*







Elég sok gömböcskét látok ezen a képen! mik lehetnek?


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 24)

Kedves Radványa! kérdezed hogy mi lehet a képen a fehér foltok? Megmondom! Mocskos volt a blende! Ha letakaritottad volna akkor nem lett volna ott! Ehez hasonló képeket én is feltudok tenni de ez nem a Szellemet idézi ez hülyeség!!


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 24)

angyalkám írta:


> Kedves Radványa! kérdezed hogy mi lehet a képen a fehér foltok? Megmondom! Mocskos volt a blende! Ha letakaritottad volna akkor nem lett volna ott! Ehez hasonló képeket én is feltudok tenni de ez nem a Szellemet idézi ez hülyeség!!


Nem én készitettem, a másik topikban találtam, lehet hogy csak koszos blendével fényképeztek, bár... ki tudja??


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 24)

:..:Ezt a képet a Szellemek Hogyan lássuk? (Peter Underwood) cimü könyvből való, ami nálunk (H) 1993-ban jelent meg.
A kép a norfolki Raynham Hallban fényképerték le a Barna hölgy szellemét a Country life magazin számára. A kép 1936.szepteber 19.-én du 4 körül készült. Ha érdekel valakit, bővebben leírom a fotó elkészülésének történetét.
Szép jóéjszakát kivánok mindenkinek:
Barbi


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 25)

Jöhet a történet!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 25)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> :..:Ezt a képet a Szellemek Hogyan lássuk? (Peter Underwood) cimü könyvből való, ami nálunk (H) 1993-ban jelent meg.
> A kép a norfolki Raynham Hallban fényképerték le a Barna hölgy szellemét a Country life magazin számára. A kép 1936.szepteber 19.-én du 4 körül készült. Ha érdekel valakit, bővebben leírom a fotó elkészülésének történetét.
> Szép jóéjszakát kivánok mindenkinek:
> Barbi


Sziasztok!:..:

A kép története egy kicsit hosszú lessz mivel szóról szóra szeretném leírni ami a képhez tartozik a könyvben.
*A BARNA HÖLGY*

" Akár bizonyító erejűek azok a fényképek, amelyek 1936-ban készéültek,akár nem, a *BARNA *ölgy szellemét az elmúlt százötven év alatt többször is látták az Anglia keleti partja közelében lévő Norfolkban található Raynham Hallben, Townshend őrgrófnő kastélyában.
Sokan beszámoltak arról, hogy egy alakot láttak, aki lassan mozgott lefelé a főlépcsőn, végig ment az egyik folyosón, ki-be járt az első emeleti hálószobákban. A figura a leírás szerint fodros nyakú, szárgával szegélyezett barna szaténköntöst viselt. Az arcvonásait tisztán ki lehetett venni, de a szemek helyén sötét lyuk volt, s néhány leírás szerint az arca természetellenesen sápadt volt. A hölgy szelleme általában csendes és ártalmatlan, de némelykor fenyegetőnek, sőt ördöginek látszik, s rémületbe ejti a szellemvadászokat, akik közelebről meg skarját szemlélni.
A Townshend család a *XIX.* század első felében vásárolta meg az ősi házat, s persze alaposan kitatarozták, és átépítették. Egy alkalommal Frederick Marryat kapitány (1792 - 1848) vendégeskedett náluk.
Az ismert politikus fia, tengerészkapitány volt, de írogatott is. Olyan regényeket alkotott, mint a _Léha tengerészkadét _(1836) ,az _Együgyű Péter _(1834), _A fürge árbocmester _(1841). Ez az inteligens becsületes tengerész mindig vágyott arra, hogy végre személyesen is lássa a *BARNA HÖLGY* szellemét. Erre 1835-ben került sor, amikor Lord Charles Townshend és hitvese meghívására Raínham Hallba érkezett.
A házigazda érdekes történeteket mesélt a kísértet felbukkanásairól, de Marryat közölte, nem hisz a szellemekben, és ha valaki valamilyen trükkre vetemedne, azzel nagyon szívesen összemérné a kardját!
A kapitányt abba az első emeleti, hatalmas, faburkolatos szobába szállásolták, ahol Dorothy Walpole portréja függött. 
Többen feltételezték, hogy ő a *BARNA HÖLGY*, aki a Townshend család vérrokona volt.
A nő boldogtalanul éldegélt Raynham Hallban, depresszióban szenvedett, és élete utolsó éveit ebben a bizonyos szobában töltötte. Bátyja, Sir Robert Walpole 1722-ben Anglia miniszterelnöke lett. Feltételezhető, hogy a szomorú Dorothy szelleme a gyerekét keresi, akit elvettek tőle, amikor a férje úgy döntött, hogy elválik. A környéken az a pletyka is járta, hogy az asszony vagy leesett a főlépcső tetejéről, vagy lelökték onnan, s ez okozta a halálát. Mielőtt Marryat kapitány nyugovóra tért, elővigyázatosságból egy töltött revolvert dugott a párnaája alá. 
Az első éjszaka nyugodtan telt, a második is, a harmadik éjszakán pedig, amikor vissza akart vonulni, Lord Charles Townshend két unokaöccwe, akik megosztoztak a folyosó végén lévő hálószobán, megkérték őt, legyen olyan jó, és mondjon véleményt arról az új puskáról, amelyet az egyikük nemrég vásárolt. A kapitány rá állt a dologra, gyertyát gyújtott, és hirtelen ötlettel magához vette a töltött revolvert, majd követte a két fiatalembert a hálószöbájukba. .......folyt köv.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)

Radványa írta:


> Elég sok gömböcskét látok ezen a képen! mik lehetnek?


 

A redőny lyukacskáin beszűrődő fény.Csak a pali lábaközti lyukacska nem az.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 25)

Miután megnézte a puskát, és kellőképpen megcsodálta, Marryat visszaindult a szobájába. A fiatalemberek felajánlották, hogy visszakísérik, így hárman indultak el a félhomélyos folyosón. 
A csendes, öreg épületben csak az ő lépteik koppantak, ám alig nemtek pár lépést, amikor a kapitány megtorpant.
 - Nézzék... - suttogta.
 Egy suhogó ruhás nőalak éppen előttük pukkant fel, s a kapitány szobájánek irányába tartott. Amikor a nő észrevette, hogy a három férfi meglátta, a levegő szinte megfagyott körülöttük. 
Marryat kapitány rádöbbent, hogy a figura arcvonásai felűnően emlékeztetnek a szobájában függő portréra, az öltözéke pedig olyan, amilyennek Lord Townshend a szellem ruházatát leírta. A kapitány egy pillanatig azt hitte, hogy valaki tréfából kisértetesdit játszik, és az alakra szegezte a revolverét. De nem történt semmi. Marryat várt egy darabig, majd lövést adott le a jelenésre. a lövés zaja végigvisszhangzott a folyosón, s a három férfi csak azt várta, hogy eloszoljon a füst, és meglássák a testet...de a folyosó teljesen üres volt. Mindannyian úgy vélték, hogy hallucináltak, de egyformán írták le a látványt, és a folyosó faburkolatában lévő,gölyó ütötte lyuk is igazolta, hogy a kapitány lövése eltalálta az alakot, akit mindhárman láttak.
 Marryat kapitány megesküdött rá, hogy a *BARNA HÖLGY* szellemét látta, bár ezért gyakran gúnyolták. Akik viszont jól ismerték őt, nem vonták kétségbe, hogy kísértetet látott, sőt mág jobban tisztelték azért, hogy bevallotta. A kapitány lány, Florence tokéletesen elhitte az apja történetét, és_ A halaál nem létezik_ (1891) című emlékiratában jókora teret szentelt a történetnek. A könyv ezekkel a szavakkal fejeződik be:
"_Apám soha többé nem kísérelte meg, hogy Raynham Hall *Barna Hölgy*ével újra találkozzon. Úgy hallottam, hogy az asszony a mai napig kísért az épületben. Így tett annak idejn is, a kétség árnyéka sem vetődhet e tényre._"
Néhány évvel ezelőtt Dél - Harrowból kaptam érdekes tudósítást.
Mrs. Gladyas Marshall szt írta, hogy West Raynhamban járt iskolába, s amennyire vissza tud emlékezni, minden gyerek tudott a *BARNA HÖLGY*ről. Az is elmesélte, hog egyszer, valamikor a hatvanas években Lady Joanna Townshend vendége volt, s Raynham Hallban töltötte az éjszakát. Végigjárta a házat az éjszaka közepén, kíváncsi volt, lát-e valamit, de semmi különöset nem észlelt. Mrs. Marshall még hozzátette, hogy egy fantomházat is látott legalább három alkalommal, s ez is "valamilyen kapcsolatban volt a Townshend családdal".
 Szintén Mrs Marshalltól tudom,hogy 1936-ban Townshend üzvegy grófnője engedélyt adott néhány fényképésznek, hogy felvételeket késézítsenek az épületben. A grófnőt nagyon érdekelték a szellemek, s az eredmény egészen elbűvölte. Két frofi fotós, Provand kapitány, a Piccadilyn lévő udvari fotografusok művészeti vezetője és szisztense, Indre Shira érkezte Raynham Hallba, hogy a _Country Life_ című magazin számára fötókat készítsenek. 1936.szeptember 19-én kezdték meg a munkát, számos képet csináltak a házról és a kertről, aztán délután 4 óra körül felmentek a tölgyfalépcsön. Indre Shira a _Contry Life _1936. december 26-i számában így emlékszik a történtekre:........folyt köv.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 25)

_ Felvillantottam a vakut, a kapitány pedig egy fényképet készített. Amíg beállította az újabb távolságot, mellette álltam, éppen a masina mögött. A vaku a kezemben volt, és felnéztem a lépcsőre. Egyszercsak meg láttam valami éreti dogot, amely lefátyolozva, lassan haladt lefelé a lépcsőn._
_ - Gyorsan! Gyorsan! - kiáltottam. - Ott van valami! Készen vagy?_
_ - Igen - felelte a fényképész, és levette a lencsevédő sapkát. Én megnyomtam a vaku gombját. A vaku villant, a fotómasina redőnyzára becsukodott. Provand kapitány feje előbukkant a sötét lepel alól, és megkérdezte:_
_ - Miért lettél olyan izgatott?_
_ A lépcső felé mutattam, és megmagyaráztam, hogy világosan láttam egy alakot - éteri, áttetsző figura volt, mert rajta keresztül láttam a lépcsőfokokat. bár határozott körvonalai voltak, és nekem tökéletesen valóságosnak tetszett. Provand kinevetett, és azt mondta, csak képzelem, hogy szellemet láttam, hiszen nem volt ott semmi. _
_Véleménye szerint a vakuvillanás tükröződött vissza mintegy egytizenöröd másodpercig, s ezt néztem kísértetnek._
_ Készítettünk még néhány felvételt, aztán összecsomagoltunk, és visszatértünk a városba. A visszaúton arró beszélgettünk, vajon lehetséges-e hiteles szellemfotót készíteni. Provand kapitány nyomatékosan kijelentette, hogy ő harminc éve udvari fotográfus,így biztosan állíthatja, hogy lehetetlen igazi szellemfotót készíteni, hacsak nem szeánszon, de ilyen irányú tapasztalatai nincsenek._
_ Soha nem vontam kétségbe technikai felkészültségét,sem gyakorlatát, amelyet portréfényképészként szerzett, s nem is érdekeltek a pszichikus jelenségek, de fenntartom, hogy az általam látott valami olyan valószínű volt, hogy talán a megfelelő pszichológiai pillanatban a fényképezőgép lencséje is "látta" .._
_ Amikor előhívtuk a Raynham Hallban készült negatívokat a sötétkamrában, Provand kapitány mellett álltam. Egyiket a másik után emelte ki a hívóból._
_A kapitány hirtelen felkiáltott:_
_ - Te jó Isten! Valami van a lépcső negatívján!_
_Én is rápillantottam, majd megkértem, hogy fogja meg, és leszaladtam a lépcsőn Mr. Benjamin Jones vegyészhez, a Blake, Sanford and Blake cég igazgatójához, akinek helyiségei éppen a mi stúdiónk alatt voltak. Megkértem Mr. Jonest, jöjjön fel velem a sötétkamrába. Amikor beléptünk, meglátt a hívóból éppen csak ki vett és a hipófürdőbe helyezett negatívot. Azutám kijelentette, hogy a negativ fixálását nem látta a saját szemével, így nem garntálhatja a kép hitelességét. Hozzáteszem, hogy Mr. Jones gykorlott amatőr fényképész, és maga hívja elő a saját lemezeit és filmjeit._
_ Mr. Jones, Provand kapitány és én kezeskedünk arról, hogy a negatívot semmiképpen sem retusáltuk. Számos szakember alaposan megvizsgálta, s egyikük sem látta a felbukkant slzellemelekot, de eléggé, egyértelmű, hogy ott van..._
 A legtöbbször reprodukált Raynham Hall-i fénykép csupán egy a sok felvétel közül, amelyen spontán megjelenő szellemek szerepelnek.
Sok szellem fotó minden bizonnyal hamisítvány - a tettős expozíció a legotrombább s egyben a leggyakoribb - , más képek pedig szemtanúk hiányában nem hitelesíthetők. Akad azonban egy nevezetes fénykép, amely nem látszik - a negatívot a kodak cég és más szakemberek is megvizsgálták, ráadásul számos szavahihatő szemtanú az aláírásával hitelesítette a beszámolóját. Ez az úgynevezett greenwichi szellemfotó. Ismereesek a körülmények, amelyek között ez a felvétel készült, s a jelenlegi bizonyítékok is, mindkettő egyaránt fontos a különösen érdekes és meggyőző greenwichi szellemfénykép esetében.
Küldöm is a fotót.
A london melletti Greenwichben, a királynő házában R. W. Hardy tiszteletes fényképezte le ezt a szellemalakot. Sem a fotózáskor, sem később senki sem volt látható a lépcsőn. A fényképet és az eredeti negatívot megviszgálták a Kodak cég szakemberei és más szakértők is,de kételenek voltak megállapítani, hogyan került ida a leples figura, és természetesen dupla expözíció sem höhetett szóba.


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 25)

London-Greenwich-i képeket szerettem volna feltenni, de sajnos nem sikerült, nem találtam a csatolás menedzsert, igy csak terv maradt, lehet máskor sikerül.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)

Infrahang vagy szellemjárás?

Rejtélyes körülmények között elalvó gyertyák, furcsa érzések és borzongás. A felsorolt jelenségeket nem feltétlenül a kísértetjárta házak szellemei okozhatják, sokkal inkább egy rendkívül alacsony frekvenciájú hang, ami az emberi fül számára nem hallható.

Brit tudósok egy irányított kísérletben bebizonyították, hogy az infrahangnak nevezett basszus hang bizarr hatások egész sorát idézi elő az emberekben, beleértve az aggodalmat, rendkívüli szomorúságot és dermedtséget, alátámasztva azokat a nézeteket, mely szerint van kapcsolat az infrahang és a különös érzések között. 




"Normál esetben nem halljuk" - mondta Dr. Richard Lord, az angliai Nemzeti Fizikai Laboratórium akusztikai tudósa. Lord és kollégái, akik az infrahangot egy hét méteres csővel állították elő és hatásait egy koncert 750 résztvevőin tesztelték. Persze az infrahang természetes jelenségként is létrejöhet. "Egyes tudósok felvetették, miszerint ez a hangszint jelen van több állítólagos szellemjárta helyen, különös érzeteket keltve az odalátogató emberekben, amit ők egy szellemnek tulajdonítanak. Felfedezéseink ezeket az elképzeléseket támasztják alá" - magyarázta Richard Wiseman professzor, a dél-angliai Hertfordshire Egyetem pszichológusa. 


<CENTER>




*Egy szellemfénykép; infrahang hatás okozná a furcsa érzéseket?* </CENTER>
Az első irányított infrahang kísérletben Lord és Wiseman egy londoni koncertteremben négy zenészt játszatott, némelyiket megfűszerezve egy kis infrahanggal, majd megkérték a közönséget, hogy írják le a zenével kapcsolatos reakcióikat. A közönség nem tudta mely zeneszámok tartalmaztak infrahangot, azonban 22 százalékuk szokatlanabb élményről számolt be, amikor az jelen volt a zenében. A "szokatlan élmény" alatt nyugtalanságot vagy szomorúságot, borzongást, idegesítő undort vagy félelmet éreztek. 

"Ezek az eredmények arra utalnak, hogy az alacsony frekvenciájú hang képes kellemetlen érzeteket kelteni az emberekben még akkor is, ha tudatosan nem érzékelik az infrahangot" - tette hozzá Wiseman, aki a Brit Tudományos Társaság konferenciáján jelentette be felfedezését.

Az infrahangot létrehozhatják viharok, szelek, bizonyos időjárási körülmények, és egyes földrengéstípusok. Az állatok, mint például az elefánt, szintén alkalmazzák az infrahangot a kommunikációhoz vagy fegyverként az ellenség elijesztéséhez.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Március 26)

Szia,Barbi! Mikor jön a folytatás?


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 26)

sirkan49 írta:


> Szia,Barbi! Mikor jön a folytatás?


:..:
Szia Sirkán49!
Holnap jön a folytatás.
:444:


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 28)

carmen írta:


> London-Greenwich-i képeket szerettem volna feltenni, de sajnos nem sikerült, nem találtam a csatolás menedzsert, igy csak terv maradt, lehet máskor sikerül.


 a hozzászólás ablaknál van egy gémkapocs az a csatolás ott van a tallózás amit a gépről teszel fel és van egy csik ahová a linket lehet beirni.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 28)

:..:Most újra a 90-es években megjelent rejki mester könyvből idézek a könyvben megjelent képhez:
A fotó, mely egy csecsemőt ábrázol egy fotelban, szájában sumi, nevet.
Mellette, a kép bal oldalán, a kép felső széléből kiindulva láthatunk egy rózsaszínes, rúdszerű maggal bíró nyúlványt, melyet jól kivehetően körbevesz egykörkörös energianyaláb. 
A kép közepe táján mind a központi nyúlvány, mind pedig az energiaburok elvékonyodik, majd szinte el is tünik,de nagyon odafigyelve észrevesszük,hogy vékony,feketés vonallá zsugorodik. 
Ez a fekete vonal a kép bal alsó végénél megint rózsaszines vonalat alkot, de már jóvla kisebbet, és jóval vékonyabbat.
Ahhoz, hogy ezt a fantaszikus jelenséget elemezni tudjuk,egyidejűleg vizsgáluk meg a következő fotót szintén erről a csecsemőről készűlt.
Folyt köv......


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 28)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> :..:Most újra a 90-es években megjelent rejki mester könyvből idézek a könyvben megjelent képhez:
> A fotó, mely egy csecsemőt ábrázol egy fotelban, szájában sumi, nevet.
> Mellette, a kép bal oldalán, a kép felső széléből kiindulva láthatunk egy rózsaszínes, rúdszerű maggal bíró nyúlványt, melyet jól kivehetően körbevesz egykörkörös energianyaláb.
> A kép közepe táján mind a központi nyúlvány, mind pedig az energiaburok elvékonyodik, majd szinte el is tünik,de nagyon odafigyelve észrevesszük,hogy vékony,feketés vonallá zsugorodik.
> ...


Érdekesen indul, várom a folytatást!


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Március 28)

*Barbara*



HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> :..:
> Szia Sirkán49!
> Holnap jön a folytatás.
> :444:



Szia, Barbi! Mikor lesz az a holnap? Én már nagyon kíváncsi vagyok.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Március 28)

Szia Barbi! látom te is részletekben "adagolsz",csak aztán ne tartson a jövő hétig!Várom a következő fotót.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Március 28)

carmen írta:


>



nagyon szép ez a kép,köszi,hogy feltetted.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 28)

sirkan49 írta:


> Szia Barbi! látom te is részletekben "adagolsz",csak aztán ne tartson a jövő hétig!Várom a következő fotót.


 
Szai Sirkánka! kiss Pedig lehet,hogy várnod kell és másnak is akit esetleg még érdekel,mert szombaton és vasárnap Angyalkommunikácios tanfolyamra megyek, hétfön Kecskemétre és sajnos csak kedden tudom folytatni.
Szép álmokat és jóéjszakát mindenkinek.
Barbi:11:


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 29)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Szai Sirkánka! kiss Pedig lehet,hogy várnod kell és másnak is akit esetleg még érdekel,mert szombaton és vasárnap Angyalkommunikácios tanfolyamra megyek, hétfön Kecskemétre és sajnos csak kedden tudom folytatni.
> Szép álmokat és jóéjszakát mindenkinek.
> Barbi:11:


Jó kommunikálást! Kivárjuk a folytatást!kiss


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 29)

*Napkorona szivárvány a Holddal*

Csatolás megtekintése 159195


----------



## afca (2008 Március 29)




----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Március 29)

angyalkám írta:


> Kedves Radványa! kérdezed hogy mi lehet a képen a fehér foltok? Megmondom! Mocskos volt a blende! Ha letakaritottad volna akkor nem lett volna ott! Ehez hasonló képeket én is feltudok tenni de ez nem a Szellemet idézi ez hülyeség!!



Kicsit már unom ezt az angyalgombös témát. Valamikor tavaly májusban volt erről beszélgetés az ezoterika oldalon az angyalok topikban. Akkoriban jó kis dumák voltak. Ott részletesen kifejtettem a véleményemet, belinkelem ide, ha kedvet kaptok, olvassátok el. 



TipeTupa írta:


> Kedves Mindenki!
> Nem akarok ünneprontó lenni, de úgy gondolom, hogy hasznos lenne, ha megosztanék veletek pár digitális fényképezőgéppel kapcsolatos dolgot. Szóval angyalgömbök...



vagy:


TipeTupa írta:


> Kedves Angyal barátok!...



Annyi megmaradt az egész sztoriból, hogy azóta is angyalgömbnek nevezem - ha az, ha nem. :mrgreen: Ezek a fénysávok, elszineződések lehetnek egyszerűen előhivási hibák (a papiron vagy a filmen történhetett valami kis "baleset") - hiszen némelyik a papir fénykép szkenelt változata, vagy pedig a mostani digitális gépekkel egy csomó optikával összefüggő dolog közbejöhet. A cserélhető lencsés fényképezőgép ccd-jébe bekerül porszem, vagy a vaku villanásakor megvillan a blendén lévő porszem, esőben megcsillan egy esőcsepp, pára, tükörben, ablakból fényvisszaverődés, visszatükröződés stb. stb. Mindebben a csoda az optika és a digitális fejlődés, érdekes hatásokat lehet kelteni akár szándékosan is, de nem biztos, hogy minden mögött valami szellem vagy lény van. 
Ha a "furcsaságokat" okozható körülményt kiküszöböljünk (amiről irtam az angyalosban is), felmértük a páratartalmat, körülményt stb., utána kezdhetünk el tűnődni, amikor még mindig nincs magyarázat.


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 29)

TipeTupa ha unod ezt a témát kérlek ne látogasd e topikot. Igen tudjuk, hogy a blende, meg a stb... meg milyen szögben esik be, de most ezekre a magyarázatokra nem vagyunk kiváncsiak.ha mégis ezeknek köszönhetők e képek akkor ezek következményeként csodálhatjuk meg e képeket. Mindenki maradjon meg a saját hitében. JÓ? Én továbbra is várom a gömbös képeket. Én még nem unom.


----------



## erdelyijulia (2008 Március 29)

Kedvenc képem A‎ngliából. Saját kép


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Március 29)

Radványa írta:


> TipeTupa ha unod ezt a témát kérlek ne látogasd e topikot. Igen tudjuk, hogy a blende, meg a stb... meg milyen szögben esik be, de most ezekre a magyarázatokra nem vagyunk kiváncsiak.ha mégis ezeknek köszönhetők e képek akkor ezek következményeként csodálhatjuk meg e képeket. Mindenki maradjon meg a saját hitében. JÓ? Én továbbra is várom a gömbös képeket. Én még nem unom.



Radványa, félre ne érts, nem a topikod ellen beszélek, érdekel a téma, hát ezért nézek be néha ide is. De abban meg kell egyeznünk, hogy mint mindennél, azért olykor kel szelektálni, már csak azért is hogy ne váljon nevetségessé a dolog. (Lásd lyukas gattyás pasas körül száldosó aranyos kis angyalkák...) 
Van olyan dolog, amin érdemes elgondolkodni, csodálkozni és ámulni, vannak viszont olyan triviális esetek, amiben semmi különleges nincs. Valahogy a kettő közötti különbséget kellene megtanulni észrevenni, és eldönteni, hogy kábé melyik kategóriába tartozhat - felhasználva az adott ismereteket. 
Már hetek óta készülök megirni ezt a dolgot - sejtettem, hogy nem lesz tapsviharos a fogadtatás. De úgy érezetem, ennyi felvilágositással azért tartozom azoknak, akik nem tudják a technikai hátteret. A többi meg, igazad van, magánügy, hogy ki, mit és hogyan értelmez, mit magyaráz vagy lát bele.


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 31)

TipeTupa írta:


> Radványa, félre ne érts, nem a topikod ellen beszélek, érdekel a téma, hát ezért nézek be néha ide is. De abban meg kell egyeznünk, hogy mint mindennél, azért olykor kel szelektálni, már csak azért is hogy ne váljon nevetségessé a dolog. (Lásd lyukas gattyás pasas körül száldosó aranyos kis angyalkák...)
> Van olyan dolog, amin érdemes elgondolkodni, csodálkozni és ámulni, vannak viszont olyan triviális esetek, amiben semmi különleges nincs. Valahogy a kettő közötti különbséget kellene megtanulni észrevenni, és eldönteni, hogy kábé melyik kategóriába tartozhat - felhasználva az adott ismereteket.
> Már hetek óta készülök megirni ezt a dolgot - sejtettem, hogy nem lesz tapsviharos a fogadtatás. De úgy érezetem, ennyi felvilágositással azért tartozom azoknak, akik nem tudják a technikai hátteret. A többi meg, igazad van, magánügy, hogy ki, mit és hogyan értelmez, mit magyaráz vagy lát bele.


Igen azzal egyetértek, hogy jó lenne a különbséget észrevenni egy valódi gömb és egy fényvisszatükröződés között. A gatyás képet a másik topikban találtam és azért tettem be ide , hogy másnak mi a véleménye róla. Egyébként jót mosolygok rajta.:-D De egy laikus , hogy tud különbséget tenni, hogy tud szelektálni, ha nem ismeri a fényképezés illetve fényvisszatükröződés hatásait?


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 2)

:..:Sziaztok! Most a második gyermek fotóról fogok idézni abból a könyvből mint az első gyermek fotómál. Az első gyermek képet is felteszem mellé.
Folytatás: Ahhoz, hogy ezt a fantsztikus jelenséget elemezni tudjuk,egyidejűleg vizsgáljuk meg a második párhuzemos fotónkat. Második fotó, mely az előző kép folytatása, rajta ugyanaz a gyermek fekszik egy ágyon. Megfigyelhető, hogy az arca mennyire elkomorult, távolba révedő.
Az előző képen látható, energia nyaláb, ami ott a levegőben lógott, most a gyermek teste fölött látható, annak is a köldöki (!) részébe csatlakozik be. 
A korábban körkörösen látható fehér spirál beleolvadt a rózsaszín magba, azt a felső részen szakadozottá teszi. Az alsó része a nyalábnak megvastagodott, színe a rózsaszínból inkább vörösre vált, nagy udvart képezve maga körül. A képek elemzését előzze meg annak történeti háttere.
Egy városban tartottam Reiki avatást. Az avtás szünetében odajött egy házaspár az avatottjaim közül, és tanácsot kértek a gyermekükkel kapcsolatban. Elmesélték, hogy a gyermekük születésétől fogva rosszul alszik és általánosan rossz a közérzete, betegeskedik. 
A szülők jó szölőhöz illően szerettek volna változtatni ezen az állapoton. 
Kérdezték, hogy lehetne-e ezen reikivel, vagy más technikával segíteni?
Mivle már a Reiki II. fokozatán is túl voltak, így javasoltam az ott tanultak alkalmazását, illetve a gyermek hálószobájának az átrendezését. 
Sajnos akkor többre nem futotta az ídőnkből, csak ennyiben maradhattunk. Kértem a szülőket, hogy keressenek majd ha valami tortént, ha tudok valamiben segíteni. Az újabb találkozásnál szomorúan számoltak be abból, hogy lényegesebb változás nem történt. Sőt, mintha 
azt vették volna észre, hogy a gyermek időnként olyan irányba figyel, ahol látszatra semmi, senki mincs. Viselkedésével viszont ennek ellenkezőjét mutatta. Gesztikulált, különböző érzelmi megnyilvánulásokkal reagált a "semmi" felé. A szülők kezdtek egyre nagyobb pánikba esni tehetettlenségükben. Érthetően jogosan. Még egyszer találkoztunk, a találkozóra elhozták gyermeküket is. A gyermek egy nagyon szép, egészséges fiúcska volt, kifejezetten életvidám. Ennek az észrevételemnek hangot is adtam. Azt a meglepő választ kaptam, hogy gyakran valóban ilyen, de leginkább idegen környezetben, otthoz még időnként ugyanúgy reagál, mint korábban. Szerencsére már ritkábban. Nem sokkal az után, hogy elváltunk, a posta a szülőktől egy nagyobb borítékot hozott nekem.
A borítékban pár soros levél mellett a két kép.....................................
Folytatás hamarosan.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Április 2)

angyalkám írta:


> Kedves Radványa! kérdezed hogy mi lehet a képen a fehér foltok? Megmondom! Mocskos volt a blende! Ha letakaritottad volna akkor nem lett volna ott! Ehez hasonló képeket én is feltudok tenni de ez nem a Szellemet idézi ez hülyeség!!


ha "mocskos lenne a blende" minden ilyen kép esetén, akkor minden képen pontosan ott lenne a gömb és persze ugyanakkora lenne...
én hónapokig kisérletezgettem a gömbökkel és saját tapasztalatból mondom, hogyha egymás után kattintgatod a gépet, akkor sincs mindig rajta...akkor tehát nem igaz a "mocsok"
amugy meg a "mocskokkal" lehet kommunikálni, jelzik, hol vannak, és ha kérem őket, akkor megengedik, hogy lefotózzuk őket és lehet róluk képet csinálni...nekünk szinte minden képünkön van valahol angyalgömb....ha takarítjuk a blendét, ha nem...
de ha gondolod, tégy fel Te is ilyen képeket, kiváncsian várjuk
de előtte ne koszold össze szándékosan a gépedet...


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Április 2)

TipeTupa írta:


> Radványa, félre ne érts, nem a topikod ellen beszélek, érdekel a téma, hát ezért nézek be néha ide is. De abban meg kell egyeznünk, hogy mint mindennél, azért olykor kel szelektálni, már csak azért is hogy ne váljon nevetségessé a dolog. (Lásd lyukas gattyás pasas körül száldosó aranyos kis angyalkák...)
> Van olyan dolog, amin érdemes elgondolkodni, csodálkozni és ámulni, vannak viszont olyan triviális esetek, amiben semmi különleges nincs. Valahogy a kettő közötti különbséget kellene megtanulni észrevenni, és eldönteni, hogy kábé melyik kategóriába tartozhat - felhasználva az adott ismereteket.
> Már hetek óta készülök megirni ezt a dolgot - sejtettem, hogy nem lesz tapsviharos a fogadtatás. De úgy érezetem, ennyi felvilágositással azért tartozom azoknak, akik nem tudják a technikai hátteret. A többi meg, igazad van, magánügy, hogy ki, mit és hogyan értelmez, mit magyaráz vagy lát bele.


én azt javaslom, ne higgyél, hanem kisérletezz és majd meglátod, mire jutsz...én is ezt tettem...
addig ugysem hisz az ember, amig maga meg nem győződik valamiről....
és ehhez a kisérlethez nem kell sokminden, csak egy digitális gép, idő, elszántság....


----------



## Radványa (2008 Április 3)

Két hétig nem leszek, de addig is remélem hozzátok a képeket és történeteket!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 7)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> :..:Sziaztok! Most a második gyermek fotóról fogok idézni abból a könyvből mint az első gyermek fotómál. Az első gyermek képet is felteszem mellé.
> Folytatás: Ahhoz, hogy ezt a fantsztikus jelenséget elemezni tudjuk,egyidejűleg vizsgáljuk meg a második párhuzemos fotónkat. Második fotó, mely az előző kép folytatása, rajta ugyanaz a gyermek fekszik egy ágyon. Megfigyelhető, hogy az arca mennyire elkomorult, távolba révedő.
> Az előző képen látható, energia nyaláb, ami ott a levegőben lógott, most a gyermek teste fölött látható, annak is a köldöki (!) részébe csatlakozik be.
> A korábban körkörösen látható fehér spirál beleolvadt a rózsaszín magba, azt a felső részen szakadozottá teszi. Az alsó része a nyalábnak megvastagodott, színe a rózsaszínból inkább vörösre vált, nagy udvart képezve maga körül. A képek elemzését előzze meg annak történeti háttere.
> ...


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 8)

Sziasztok! 
Szintén egy könyvből szeretnék idézni ami a képekhez tartozik.
"A fotók az Egyesült államokból valók, Floridából, Ed és Frances Walter gyűjteményéből. Számos fotót áttanulmányoztam UFO ügyben, de egyik sem tűnt számomra igazán hitelesnek. Három éve kaptam kézhez ezeket a fotókat, melyek bejárták az egész világot. Talán a legjobban értékelhető fotó ebben a témában. A fotók minden komolyabb teszten átmentek, köztük a nemzetközi légiirányitás laboratoriumát, és a Kodak fotótechnikai cég speciális laporját is. Hosszú és kemény vitákat váltottak ki a képek. Nem szüetett egyértelmű döntés a képeken található tárgyról, de abban minden szakértő egyértelműen állást foglalt, hogy a képek valódiak, semmechanikus, sem elektronikus trükköt nem tartalmaznak. 
A két gyűjtő -aki férj és feleség, évtizedekig gyűjtője volt a támának 
- elmondta, hogy a képek eredetiségéhez nem fér kétség. A képek áadói beszámoltak a kép elkészítésének körülményeiről is, az azt megelőző és az azt követő élményekről, érzetekről.

_AZ* I.*__fotó_ 1987. december 23-án készült, reggel hat óra előtt. A három UFO a fotót készítő személy ablaka előtt lebegett, a pirkadati derengésben. A távolságot a fotós az ablak és az UFO-k között kb. 60 méterre taksálta. Sokáig a tárgyak csak lebegtek, majd elképesztő sebességgel tűntek tova.

_A *II.*fotó_ 1988. január 12-én készült, egy lakókocsiból. A szemtanú egy fehér villanásra lett figyelmes, amit egy széllökés kísért. Az illető karján átfutott egy feszültségáram, az arcát melegség öntötte el. Meg kellett állnia, annyira sokkolta az eset. A fehéres fény felülről jött, pásztázva az úttestet. A semmiből hirtelen, szinte becsapódás-szerűen a fény megállt az autóút fölött. Lebegett az úttest fölött, mintha vizsgált volna valamit. Ezt az alkalmat haszálta ki a szemtanú, és fotózta le az UFO-t. Amennyiben összevetjük a nem túl jól sikerült képeket, megállapíthatjuk, hogy az azokon szereplő járművek vagy azonosak, vagy tökéletesen hasonlítanak egymásra. Mindkettő tetején és alján találunk egy fényforrást. A középen elhelyezkedő peremen pedig ablakszerű nyílásokat, melyek szintén fényt bocsátanak ki. A fényképből elvéhzett vizsgálatok a lebegő tárgy méreteit az alábbiak szerint határozták meg: szélessége 3,65m magassága 2,70m.
Felmerülhet az olvasóban a kérdés, hogy mennyire lehet a Nem látható világ kateróriájába sorolni az UFO-kat, a Nem Azonosítható Repülő Tárgyakat? Magam is egy különálló kategóriába soroltam őket mindaddig, amig bizonyosságot nem szereztem arról, hogy ebbe a karegóriába tartoznek, mert intelligenciával bírólények, akik okkal maradnak láthatatlanok az avatatlan szemek előtt.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 9)

:..:A fotóhoz tartózó írás a következő:
"Egy zártkörű összejövetel után az angliai Malvern Wells St. Peress nevű templomában fényképezték le ezt a "*jelenést"*A képet 1972 egyik napján déltájban készítette Gerald Fox. William Y. Milne tiszteletes, aki elküldte nekem a fotót, így írta le a dolgot:"_ *fénylő, áttetsző színű, sugárzó alak"*_,_talán egy Krisztus-látomás._
Ugyanebben az ídőben más felvételek is készültek, de az adott helyen nem látszik semmi _*"rendellenesség"*_


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 14)

*Szellemvilág*

*:..:" Mi emberek két világ részesei vagyunk, de csak az egyiket érzékeljük"*

http://ezoweb.hu/page.php?65 (szellemvilág)

További szép napot kivánok mindenkinek:
Barbi


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 15)

:..:Sziasztok!


" Az ilyen típusú manifesztálódás legjob példája Angliából származik. Catherine Howard, VIII. Henrik király ötödik feleaége gyakran kisért a London melletti Hampton Court palotában. A történet 1541. november 4.-én kezdődött, amikor a királynét letartoztatták, de sikerült elmenekülnie őreitől, és a kápolna felé rohant, hogy az uralkodó kegyelméért könyörögjön. Az őrök azonban utolérték, s a királyné hiába esedezett zokogva, hiába sikoltozott rémületében, visszavitték. A király ájtatosan tovább imádkozott, és úgy tett, mintha nem hallotta volna a felesége jajszavát. Catherine Howardot a szobájában őrizték egészen 1542 februárjáig, amikor a Towerba vitték, és kivégezték.
 A királyi pár Hampton Court legszebb lakoszályában lakott, és élvezték egymás társaságát és szerelmét, de erre semmi nem emlékeztet. Csupán a rémült ifjú királyné silolyai visszhangzanak a helyiségben, ahol keresztülszaladt egykoron. A terem szellemjárta folyosó néven vált ismertté. Ez a tragikus esemény valósággal bevésődött e hely légkörébe, s a történtek azóta is újra és újra lejátszódnak. A jelenleg ott lakók közül sokan számolnak be a sikolyokról, s többen láttak egy fehérbe öltözött alakot, akinek kibontott haja lobogott, miközben rohant a teremben.
A palota emléktárgyakat árusító butikjában már évek óta kapható ez eseményt megörökítő képeslap......."


----------



## Radványa (2008 Április 17)

Barbara :köszi az érdekes képeket és a még érdekesebb beszámolókat róla!kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 17)

*szellem video*

:..:http://www.hotdog.hu/video/video.hot?v_id=99524


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 17)

Radványa írta:


> Barbara :köszi az érdekes képeket és a még érdekesebb beszámolókat róla!kiss


Szia Radványa!
Nagyon szívesen,csak sajnos kevés az érdeklődés.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 22)

*Szellemek*

:..:*Miss Sybil Corbet készítette ezt a fényképet 1891-ben a chesire-i Combermere apátságban. Amikor előhívták a könyvtárról készült képet, a karosszékben egy ülő férfialak látszott. *
*Lába nem volt, mégis azonosították: Lord Combermere volt az, aki abban abizonyos székben szokott üldögélni, ám a felvétel készítésének idején a lord már néhány mérföldnyire onnan a föld alatt nyugodott.*


----------



## Radványa (2008 Április 23)

Nagyon érdekes képeket hozol.. engem érdekel... ha mást nem is!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 24)

*Radványa*



Radványa írta:


> Nagyon érdekes képeket hozol.. engem érdekel... ha mást nem is!


 
Szia Kedves Radványa!:..:
Köszönöm kiss,hogy érdekesnek tartod és érdekel is. Szívesen pakolom fel ezeket a fotókat, még van. Gondolom azért mások is be-be térnek ide képnézőbe.
Üdv:
Barbi


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 26)

:..:*Reginald Wickens amatőr fényképész, úgy véli, hogy a Somersetban lévő Fromme-ban lefotózta egy éppen kanyarodó motoros szellemét. A kép a Morton House előtt készült, ahol a második világháború alatt három motoros küldönc lelte halálát, és ahol Montgomery tábornagy főhadiszállása volt 1940 júniusában. *
*A kézenfekvő magyarázat az lenne, hogy a képen a fotós árnyéka tükröződik, de az idő tájt a nap már lemenőben volt, így alig volt árnyék.*


----------



## Radványa (2008 Április 27)

Ez a kép is nagyon érdekes.!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Április 28)

:..: *Az SS Waterton nevű hajón készült képen két fantomfej látható.*
*Úgy vélik, a fotón az a két tengerész kísért, akik a hajón haltak meg, s a tengerge tenették őket.*


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 1)

találtam néhány érdekes képet:


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 1)

2.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 1)

3.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 1)

4.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 1)

5.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Május 2)

*Nagyon jók ezek a szellem fotók.*


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 2)

entitások:


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 2)

2.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 2)

3.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Május 2)

mirjam77 írta:


> találtam néhány érdekes képet:


*:..:*

*Hűűűűha!!!*
*Ezek a fotók nagyon jók!!kiss*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Május 2)

mirjam77 írta:


> 2.



*Szerintem ezek már valóban meghalt lények itt rekedt szellemei. A srác mellett úgy tűnik, hogy az édesanyja áll. A család képen, pedig egy szellem van keresztben. Valószínű, hogy hozzátartozójuk. Nem irigylek a kicsiket. Őnékik nézni, és hallani kell őket.*


----------



## berpeti (2008 Május 2)

én sajnos még nem láthatom


----------



## Radványa (2008 Május 3)

Mirjam köszönjük, hogy megosztottad velünk ezeket a képeket! Nagyon érdekes mind..


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 9)

megint találtam egy csomó érdekes képet a neten, hogy milyen fények ezek nem tudom, mert angol nyelvű az oldal és még nem fordítottam le...
remélem ezek is tetszenek majd Nektek


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 9)

és még négy...érdekes az a tölcsér az utolsón...


----------



## Radványa (2008 Május 9)

NEm lehet , hogy ezek az északi fények?
Amit láttam róla képen azok hasonlóak voltak.


----------



## Nicola (2008 Május 9)

*vélemény*

Szépek és érdekesek ezek a képek, de jó volna mindegyik mellé odaírni, hogy hol készült, vagy mit ábrázol (engem pl. érdekelne) 

Az én képem a római S.Maria dei Angeli templomban készült.
A kupolán át besütő délutáni nap ilyen szép fénytörést mutatott.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Május 12)

*Az Illinois állambeli Chicago Bachelor's Grove temetőjében nemcsak látták a titokzatos ködöt, hanem le is fényképezték. *
*Évek óta számos bejelentés érkezett arról, hogy itt kísértet jár.*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Május 27)

:..: A londoni St. Botolph's templom belseje. 

Egy profi fényképész és felesége fotót készítettek
az üres templomban, s képtelenek voltak megmagyarázni,
miképp kerülhetett a jobb oldali erkélyre egy alak.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Május 28)

A képet Gordon Carroll
készítette 1964-ben az 
angliai Northamptonban.
A woodfordi St. Mary the
Virgin templom üres volt 
ebben az időben, ám 
a képen tisztán kivehető
a térdelő szerzetes alakja,
amely szabad szemmel
egyáltalán nem volt látható.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Május 28)

Szia Barbi!

Nagyon érdekes képeket teszel fel,mindíg megnézem.Köszi,hogy nem kell külön keresgéni.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Május 29)

Kenneth Lord tiszteletes 1963-ban készítette ezt
a fényképet a yorkshire-i Newby templom oltáráról.
A templom üres volt, a tiszteletes semmi
szokatlant nem látott a fényképezőgép 
keresőjében, ám az elkészüt fotón egy magas, 
merev tekintetű,csuklyás, áttetsző alak látható.

A belügyminisztérium speciálisan felszerelt
fényképészeti részlegének munkatársai alaposan
megvizsgálták a képet. 
Megállapításuk szerint még a legszigorúbb
komputeanalízis során sem sikerült hamisítás nyomára
bukkanni, így ez a fotó hiteles természetfeletti 
jelenséget örökít meg.


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 29)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> :..:Sziasztok!
> 
> 
> " Az ilyen típusú manifesztálódás legjob példája Angliából származik. Catherine Howard, VIII. Henrik király ötödik feleaége gyakran kisért a London melletti Hampton Court palotában. A történet 1541. november 4.-én kezdődött, amikor a királynét letartoztatták, de sikerült elmenekülnie őreitől, és a kápolna felé rohant, hogy az uralkodó kegyelméért könyörögjön. Az őrök azonban utolérték, s a királyné hiába esedezett zokogva, hiába sikoltozott rémületében, visszavitték. A király ájtatosan tovább imádkozott, és úgy tett, mintha nem hallotta volna a felesége jajszavát. Catherine Howardot a szobájában őrizték egészen 1542 februárjáig, amikor a Towerba vitték, és kivégezték.
> ...


 
Ez érdekes történet, valószinűleg igaz is a kivégzésig. Jártam ott, de senki se sikoltozott, rohangált. Ilyenek az angol szellemtörténetek.


----------



## csenger (2008 Május 29)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Május 30)

Ez a szellemalak a ciprusi
Limassol Bayben, egy
időzített felvételen fünt fel.


----------



## Radványa (2008 Május 31)

KÉpek gömbökről
http://spok.gportal.hu/gindex.php?pg=26758030&gid=2329958


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 3)

Ezt az ausztráliai szellem fotóját 
R.S.Blance tiszteletes készítette
1959-ben. A kép Corroboree
Rocknál készült, 100 mérföldnyire
Alice Springstől. A fényképen az 
őslakók beavatási
szertartása látható, pedig 
a fényképezés idején senki
nem volt a környéken.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 3)

megint hoztam nektek egy csomó angyalgömböset
1.rész


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 3)

2. rész


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 3)

3.rész
a képek egy egyiptomi túrán készültek...


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 4)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Szia Radványa!
> Nagyon szívesen,csak sajnos kevés az érdeklődés.


*Nem is *
*Én bérletet váltottam* *ide* :-D
*Környezetvédős képet kerestem és ezt találtam :-D*
*Kicsit blődbumfordi kép, de kedves: ezt vidámítási célzattal küldöm Neked *kiss​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 171412​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 4)

dreamaya írta:


> *Nem is *
> 
> *Én bérletet váltottam* *ide* :-D
> *Környezetvédős képet kerestem és ezt találtam :-D*
> ...


Köszönöm, hogy felviditasz kiss ez a kép meg is tette, mivel nagyon aranyos is és egyben elég érdekes is.Ez valóban létező vagy egy kicsit át van kozmetikázva grafikusok álltal?
De mindenesetre a célját elérte. Köszönöm.:88:


További szép napot kivánok Neked:
Barbi


----------



## sygmarom (2008 Június 4)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 4)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Köszönöm, hogy felviditasz kiss ez a kép meg is tette, mivel nagyon aranyos is és egyben elég érdekes is.Ez valóban létező vagy egy kicsit át van kozmetikázva grafikusok álltal?
> De mindenesetre a célját elérte. Köszönöm.:88:
> 
> 
> ...


*Szia *
*Örülök neki: ez a lényeg* kiss
*Nem tudom, hogy manipulált-e a fotó.*
*Lehet, mert olyan oldalon találtam, ahol vegyes a választék:*
http://shop.deviantart.com/
kiss


----------



## sygmarom (2008 Június 5)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Június 5)

Köszönjük Mirjam az új képeket! Én is találtam a tegnap fényképezettek között, de sajnos a család is rajta van igy nem akarom kitenni! Retusálni pedig nem tudok!
sygmarom, nagyon jó a macsakhegy kép! Nekem is van hasonló!


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 5)

Radványa írta:


> Köszönjük Mirjam az új képeket! Én is találtam a tegnap fényképezettek között, de sajnos a család is rajta van igy nem akarom kitenni! Retusálni pedig nem tudok!
> sygmarom, nagyon jó a macsakhegy kép! Nekem is van hasonló!


szívesen tettem
sajna nekem is ugyanez a problémám, sok olyan angyalgömbös képem van, amin családtagok vannak és ezeket nem szeretném ide kitenni...majd azért körülnézek...a régiek közt találtam egy olyat, amin a fiam fél arca helyén egy gömb van
és tudod mi az érdekes?
hogy ez akkor, amikor készült senkinek az égvilágon nem tűnt fel...jó mi?
ebből is látszik, hogy a dolgok itt vannak körülöttünk, csak nincsen szemünk rá, hogy észrevegyük...vagy legalábbis meg kell érni rá...


----------



## zsuzsanya (2008 Június 5)

Ez a kép mindent kifejez!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 5)

*Neten találtam*


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 5)

de szép szellemfotó
a gyerek látja...látszik, hogy nézi....


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Június 5)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


>



Hozd a képet és mutasd meg a hitetleneknek.(ÉLet a halál után)


----------



## Radványa (2008 Június 6)

mirjam77 írta:


> szívesen tettem
> sajna nekem is ugyanez a problémám, sok olyan angyalgömbös képem van, amin családtagok vannak és ezeket nem szeretném ide kitenni...majd azért körülnézek...a régiek közt találtam egy olyat, amin a fiam fél arca helyén egy gömb van
> és tudod mi az érdekes?
> hogy ez akkor, amikor készült senkinek az égvilágon nem tűnt fel...jó mi?
> ebből is látszik, hogy a dolgok itt vannak körülöttünk, csak nincsen szemünk rá, hogy észrevegyük...vagy legalábbis meg kell érni rá...


Nemrégiben valamelyik filmet néztem.talán/mi a csudát?/ nem tudom melyiket. abban volt szó arról, hogy csak azt látjuk meg amiről fogalmunk, képünk van..Azt mondták el a filmben, hogy az indiánok azért nem látták a partfelé közelitő hajókat,mert el sem tudták képzelni , hogy olyan létezhet.. ezért nem tudjuk-meglátni a szellemeket sem, mert azt tudjuk, hogy nincsenek..vagy nem akarjuk meglátni őket.
Biztos hogy a régi képeken is akadtak ilyenek,csak az emberi agyak nem arra figyeltek.. ERre jó példa volt hogy kerestem a locsoló rózsáját és nem találtam... tudtam hogy oda tettem be mégsem../kéket kerestem,mert olyan szinű a locsoló/.. 3-4 nap. Egyszer csak bementem lenézek a földre és ott van a rózsa.. fekete... nem azt a szint kerestem és nem találtam... de ott volt...


----------



## annaörök (2008 Június 6)

*Szervusztok!*

Mivel most van egy kis időm,elővettem ezt a topikot,hogy kényelmesen megnézegessem a fotókat.Nagyon tetszenek.Nekem rengeteg ilyenem volt, de kidobáltam őket, mert azt gondoltam, amit általában az emberek, bár kétségeim azért voltak.(Azért még körülnézeka képeim között, hát,ha találok még valamit de, hogy hogyan teszem fel, na az egy másik kérdés..
amiért írok az a következő:vagy 20 éve történt,vadi új jogsival rohangáltam a kispolszkimmal.Egyszer este már nem tudom ,hogy hova, de siettem.Az "osztyapenko"környékén(talán még emlékeztek, ;a7-es út ahol kezdődik)Szóval meglehetősen siettem.Bementem a belső sávba egy buszt megelőzni.Amikor a busz elejéhez értem, a busz előtt elém vágódott egy "olyan"ködszerü valami, amiket a képen láttunk.Nagyon sokat gondolkoztam akkoriban rajta, hogy mi is lehetett az.Ugyanis akkorát taszítottrajtam, hogy alig tudtam a kispollákot egyenesben tartani.
Szóval ma sem tudom miv olt.Mert,ha ködfoszlány, akkor miért taszajtott rajtam.Ha meg mondjuk szél volt, akkor meg miért volt tejszerü köd kinézete?Ijesztő egy élmény volt az egyszer biztos.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 6)

annaörök írta:


> Mivel most van egy kis időm,elővettem ezt a topikot,hogy kényelmesen megnézegessem a fotókat.Nagyon tetszenek.Nekem rengeteg ilyenem volt, de kidobáltam őket, mert azt gondoltam, amit általában az emberek, bár kétségeim azért voltak.(Azért még körülnézeka képeim között, hát,ha találok még valamit de, hogy hogyan teszem fel, na az egy másik kérdés..
> amiért írok az a következő:vagy 20 éve történt,vadi új jogsival rohangáltam a kispolszkimmal.Egyszer este már nem tudom ,hogy hova, de siettem.Az "osztyapenko"környékén(talán még emlékeztek, ;a7-es út ahol kezdődik)Szóval meglehetősen siettem.Bementem a belső sávba egy buszt megelőzni.Amikor a busz elejéhez értem, a busz előtt elém vágódott egy "olyan"ködszerü valami, amiket a képen láttunk.Nagyon sokat gondolkoztam akkoriban rajta, hogy mi is lehetett az.Ugyanis akkorát taszítottrajtam, hogy alig tudtam a kispollákot egyenesben tartani.
> Szóval ma sem tudom miv olt.Mert,ha ködfoszlány, akkor miért taszajtott rajtam.Ha meg mondjuk szél volt, akkor meg miért volt tejszerü köd kinézete?Ijesztő egy élmény volt az egyszer biztos.


Szia annaörök!Örülök,hogy tetszenek a képek és,hogy neked is van és ha nem tudod felrakni segítek ha el akadnál valahol. 
Egyébként én is kis polszkis vagyok, nagyon szeretem jól lehet vele a városban is helyezkedni és haladni. 
Az a köd lehet,hogy szellem lény (Őrangyalod)volt és,hogy nagyot taszított rajtad lehet azért,hogy segítsen egy karambolt kikerülnöd ami lehet , nem pont ott volt ahol lökött egyet rajtad hanem egy kicsit feljebb. Ezzel probálta az ídőt eltólni,hogy ne pont akkor érj oda amikor baj lehetett volna belőle. Szerintem lehet hogy ijesztő volt,de nem ez volt a szándéka és lehet,hogy tényleg egy nagyobb ijedségtől mentett meg.
Szép álmokat, jó éjszakát kívánok Neked:
Barbi


----------



## annaörök (2008 Június 8)

*Szia!*



HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Szia annaörök!Örülök,hogy tetszenek a képek és,hogy neked is van és ha nem tudod felrakni segítek ha el akadnál valahol.
> Egyébként én is kis polszkis vagyok, nagyon szeretem jól lehet vele a városban is helyezkedni és haladni.
> Az a köd lehet,hogy szellem lény (Őrangyalod)volt és,hogy nagyot taszított rajtad lehet azért,hogy segítsen egy karambolt kikerülnöd ami lehet , nem pont ott volt ahol lökött egyet rajtad hanem egy kicsit feljebb. Ezzel probálta az ídőt eltólni,hogy ne pont akkor érj oda amikor baj lehetett volna belőle. Szerintem lehet hogy ijesztő volt,de nem ez volt a szándéka és lehet,hogy tényleg egy nagyobb ijedségtől mentett meg.
> Szép álmokat, jó éjszakát kívánok Neked:
> Barbi


Érdekes, amit mondasz, erre nem is gondoltam.Azt hiszem, valami rosszat sejtettem, ezért igyekeztem elfelejteni a dolgot, dehát mint látjuk ez nem "úgy" megy.
Miután tegnap sehogy sem sikerült bejutnom a honlapra többszöri próbálkozás után sem, nekiálltam képeket nézegetni.A legtöbbet tényleg kidobtam, de akadt néhány kétes közöttük.Mivel ezek nem digitálisak, nem tudom mi a teendőm?Így is tudsz segíteni?
Köszi .:?


----------



## Radványa (2008 Június 8)

annaörök írta:


> Érdekes, amit mondasz, erre nem is gondoltam.Azt hiszem, valami rosszat sejtettem, ezért igyekeztem elfelejteni a dolgot, dehát mint látjuk ez nem "úgy" megy.
> Miután tegnap sehogy sem sikerült bejutnom a honlapra többszöri próbálkozás után sem, nekiálltam képeket nézegetni.A legtöbbet tényleg kidobtam, de akadt néhány kétes közöttük.Mivel ezek nem digitálisak, nem tudom mi a teendőm?Így is tudsz segíteni?
> Köszi .:?


Ha van ismerősödnek vagy neked szkennelje belehet szkennelni és úgy felrakni. ha van digitális fényképeződ, lefényképezed feltöltöd a gépre és onnan be lehet ide tenni.. Én ezt a két módot ismerem, lehet másnak van más módszere is.. :-D


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 8)

annaörök írta:


> Mivel ezek nem digitálisak, nem tudom mi a teendőm?Így is tudsz segíteni?
> Köszi .:?


 


Radványa írta:


> Ha van ismerősödnek vagy neked szkennelje belehet szkennelni és úgy felrakni. ha van digitális fényképeződ, lefényképezed feltöltöd a gépre és onnan be lehet ide tenni.. Én ezt a két módot ismerem, lehet másnak van más módszere is.. :-D


Szia Annaörök! Én is ezt a megoldást tudom javasolni amit a *Radványa.*
Az én legtöbb képem is szkenneléssel került fel ide a CH fórumokra.
A férjem beszkennelte és pendrive segítségével került az én gépemre a dokumentumjaim közé és onnan talloztam át ide őket. Ha a saját képeidet sikerül felrakni a gépedre és ha elakadsz a fórumokba való felhelyezésénél,akkor már én is tudok segíteni Neked.
További szép napot kívánok Neked:
Barbi


----------



## annaörök (2008 Június 9)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Szia Annaörök! Én is ezt a megoldást tudom javasolni amit a *Radványa.*
> Az én legtöbb képem is szkenneléssel került fel ide a CH fórumokra.
> A férjem beszkennelte és pendrive segítségével került az én gépemre a dokumentumjaim közé és onnan talloztam át ide őket. Ha a saját képeidet sikerül felrakni a gépedre és ha elakadsz a fórumokba való felhelyezésénél,akkor már én is tudok segíteni Neked.
> További szép napot kívánok Neked:
> Barbi


Köszi-köszi a segítségeket!Máris nem ujabb problémát látok, hanem lehetőségeket.Próbálkozom!Üdv!:-D


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 9)

:2:


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 9)

*Remélem, hogy nem offolok olyan képekkel, ahol a gravitációt győzik le a harcművészek:*​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 172516​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 9)

Csatolás megtekintése 172530​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 9)

Csatolás megtekintése 172531​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 10)




----------



## annaörök (2008 Június 10)

*sziasztok!*

addig is, amíg mególdódik a saját fotó felrakása,találtam a neten 1 videót. Talán nem baj, hogy mozog.Biztos, hogy trükk,de éngem sikerült elsőre megijeszteni.Íme:
 Egy érdekes video!
és 1 másik:
 Jézus él és vizen jár


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 10)

annaörök írta:


> addig is, amíg mególdódik a saját fotó felrakása,találtam a neten 1 videót. Talán nem baj, hogy mozog.Biztos, hogy trükk,de éngem sikerült elsőre megijeszteni.Íme:
> Egy érdekes video!
> és 1 másik:
> Jézus él és vizen jár


*Köszi megnéztem. Az első egy kissé brutális(BrutálAmálkás)*
*A második egy kicsit trükköskés, de jó.*
*Szép álmokat jó éjszakát itt is minden betérőnek!*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 10)

mirjam77 írta:


> az idős néni mögött a bácsi a nem létező?


* Fotózáskor nem volt ott, a képen viszont megjelent.*
*Szép álmokat a szerelmeseknek is!*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 11)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 11)

*THE GATES IN CENTRAL PARK*
Csatolás megtekintése 172904​ 
*HELIX NEBULA*
Csatolás megtekintése 172907​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 12)

*Anyalgömbök (plazmagömbök)*

kiss


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 12)

Csatolás megtekintése 173062
*KATTINTS RÁ*​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 13)

dreamaya írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 173062
> 
> 
> *KATTINTS RÁ*​


*Szia Dreamaya! Hát elég érdekes felvétel, szerinted ez valódi, vagy az aútó mögé montiroztak valamit. *
*Első látásra elég megdöbbentő mivel egy mozgó képről van szó.*
*Ha vissza lapozol én is raktam be egy hasonlot ott egy kamion körül vagy épp onnan jön ki egy ködfelhő szerüség. Lehet azon a képen a sofőr aludt (mivel kamion pihenőnek látsztik a fotón) és kilépett a testbőlki tudja mi történik azon a felvételen is.*
*További szép napot kívánok Nekedkiss:*
*Barbi*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 13)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 13)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> *Szia Dreamaya! Hát elég érdekes felvétel, szerinted ez valódi, vagy az aútó mögé montiroztak valamit. *
> *Első látásra elég megdöbbentő mivel egy mozgó képről van szó.*
> *Ha vissza lapozol én is raktam be egy hasonlot ott egy kamion körül vagy épp onnan jön ki egy ködfelhő szerüség. Lehet azon a képen a sofőr aludt (mivel kamion pihenőnek látsztik a fotón) és kilépett a testbőlki tudja mi történik azon a felvételen is.*
> *További szép napot kívánok Nekedkiss:*
> *Barbi*


*Igen: a gömb sztakattós mozgása valóban gyanús 1 kicsit...*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 14)

*:11:A SZIVÁRVÁNY ÉS A VILLÁM KÜLÖNÖS SZERELME:11:*​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 173370​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 14)

*Szellemek*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 14)

*Szellemek*


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 15)

Csatolás megtekintése 173725​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 15)

Csatolás megtekintése 173727​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 15)




----------



## katus (2008 Június 15)

kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 16)

*Plazma gömbök? Angyalgömbök?*
*Esetleg visszatükrőződés?*


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 16)

igen, ez az!
nevezik őket spirituális őssejteknek is....
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=924159


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 16)

mirjam77 írta:


> igen, ez az!
> nevezik őket spirituális őssejteknek is....
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=924159


Vannak olyan felvételek ahol nagyon sok pici gömb van, de maga a kép homályosra sikeredett és ezért nem tettem fel.
Az a baj,hogy vakuval csináltam teljes sötét szobában, *arra* *gondolok* sok a visszatükrőződés, tehát megcsillan tárgyakon a vakú és azt vetiti ki a szobában szálló porszemekre!?


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 16)

az a baj, hogy ez a benti gép nagyon lassan nyitja meg a képeidet, majd otthon megnézem nagyban...de ha üvegen vannak, akkor lehet, hogy tényleg csak fényvisszaverődés...
próbáld meg a falakon, mennyezeten fényképezni őket....


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 16)

mirjam77 írta:


> az a baj, hogy ez a benti gép nagyon lassan nyitja meg a képeidet, majd otthon megnézem nagyban...de ha üvegen vannak, akkor lehet, hogy tényleg csak fényvisszaverődés...
> próbáld meg a falakon, mennyezeten fényképezni őket....


Nem csak üvegen, itt a szekrény felett is van és a szekrényen is.
De másik képeken sok apró mindenfelé.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 16)




----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 16)

megnéztem a képeket, azok is angyalgömbök


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 17)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 18)

A kisgyermek azt látja amit a fényképező gép is rögzitett.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 19)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 20)

*Mirjam*

*Szia Mirjam!*
*Légyszi ezt néze meg! Mi a véleményed?*

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/ezt_meg_kell_neznetek


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 20)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> *Szia Mirjam!*
> *Légyszi ezt néze meg! Mi a véleményed?*
> 
> http://www.indavideo.hu/video/ezt_meg_kell_neznetek



igen ezt már láttam régebben, ezek is ugyanazok a gömbök


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 20)

mirjam77 írta:


> igen ezt már láttam régebben, ezek is ugyanazok a gömbök


A hozzászólásokat is elolvastad?
Elég sokan szóltak hozzá.
Elég érdekes és elgondolkodtató vélemények is vannak.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 20)

remélem ez még nem volt...


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 20)

ez volt az első angyalgömbös kép a lányommal...ha nincs ez a kép, akkor lehet, hogy még most sem foglalkoztat ez a téma....


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 20)

kinagyítva....
órákig tűnődtünk rajta, vajon mi lehet ez....


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 20)

mirjam77 írta:


> kinagyítva....
> órákig tűnődtünk rajta, vajon mi lehet ez....


*Igen emlékszem ezt a képet én is megcsodáltam, még nagyitóval is.*
*Mikor nagyítóval néztem akkor úgy tünt mindha valami forma lenne benne.Nagyon jó ez a kép.*


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 20)

ezeket egy pozsonyi szállodában csináltam...


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 21)

*Angyalgömbők? Plazmagömbök? Porszemek?*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 1)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 6)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 6)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 6)




----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Július 8)

Sziv házú csiga-biga


----------



## Radványa (2008 Július 9)

xxx


----------



## Apes (2008 Július 9)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 11)

*californiai bozottuz, 2008 Julius*




​


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Július 13)

Csodálatos hullám!


----------



## Radványa (2008 Július 14)

Nagyon szép képeket hoztatok! 
De.. kérlek bennetek olvassátok el a topik inditó hozzászólást és annak megfelelő képeket rakjatok be. köszönöm!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 14)

Emen írta:


> Sziasztok! Az "ördögös" kép címe elárulja, hogy mi az!  itsfake.jpg = it is a fake, vagyis magyarul "Kész átverésnek" is fordíthatnánk!


Szia Emen! Köszi,hogy útána néztél, én is erre gondoltam. Vannak itt még olyan képek amik hamisak sajnos,de a gabonakörösnél is van pár hamis.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 24)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 24)




----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Július 30)

Különös.......


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 1)

Kövek.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 1)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 21)

Különös képződmények.


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 188291​


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 188292​


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 188293​


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 188294​


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 188295​


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 28)

Különös.....


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 28)

*angyalkám*

Több millió éves ősfák Ipolytarnócon


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 31)

1.) Karsay István barátunk innen a CH-ról
2.) A háttérben más is látható a képen pedig nem volt ott a fotózáskor.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 2)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 3)

*angyalkám*

2007-ben a Szegedi dom kapuját felgyujtotték most 2008 -ban kijavitják /adományokból/ Tudom hogy ez nem különleges fotok de mégis különleges....


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 14)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 14)

Láthatatlan valóság​


----------



## Radványa (2008 November 15)

13-án fényképeztem és meglepődve láttam a sok angyalgömböt a képen. Szerintetek, hogy van ilyen sok gömb egy helyen?Kinagyitva legalább 9-et számoltam meg. Van a farakás előtt a szomszéd háztetőjénél a felhőnél és a kukoricaszáritónál is több.
Csatolás megtekintése 210024​


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 November 16)

Radványa írta:


> 13-án fényképeztem és meglepődve láttam a sok angyalgömböt a képen. Szerintetek, hogy van ilyen sok gömb egy helyen?Kinagyitva legalább 9-et számoltam meg. Van a farakás előtt a szomszéd háztetőjénél a felhőnél és a kukoricaszáritónál is több.
> Csatolás megtekintése 210024​




Szerintem ők is keresik egymás társaságát.


----------



## Zsu75 (2008 November 20)

Sziasztok!Ez a kép nyáron készült nálunk az idősebb lányom van rajta meg még valaki(mi).Ez eredeti kép és nem szuper technikával készült csupán csak egy digitális fényképezővel.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 November 20)

szellemfotók...


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 November 20)

angyalgömbös...


----------



## elke (2008 November 23)




----------



## Radványa (2008 December 6)

*Mikulás ünnepség*

Van több gömbös kép is, de a személyekre való tekintettel nemtudom feltenni, csak ezeket.
Csatolás megtekintése 217362

Csatolás megtekintése 217363

Csatolás megtekintése 217364​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 16)




----------



## Radványa (2008 December 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 222885​


----------



## Trove (2009 Január 1)

Remélem ezek a képek beleférnek a különlegességek közé.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 1)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


>




Sziasztok. Én most néztem meg először a képeket itt, tényleg érdekesek. De ezek az "angyalgömbösek" nem annyira, mert kevés fénynél mindig ilyen lesz a kép, valaki fotózáshoz értő biztosan meg tudja magyarázni ezt a jelenséget. Minél kevesebb a fény, annál több ilyen folt keletkezik. Engem speciel nagyon idegesítenek, mert nagyobb tér esetén a vaku sem segít.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 1)

*Carl Sagan*

*Alvajárók és rémhírterjesztők: értelem és ostobaság a természettudomány határmezsgyéjén*

A növények szívverése sokkolta a tudósokat az oxfordi gyűlésen.
A hindu tudós további szenzációja: bemutatta, miként folyik a virágok „vére".
A hallgatóság feszült érdeklődése.
Feszülten figyelték, amint az előadó haláltusára késztette a tátikát.​ 
THE NEW YORK TIMES 1926. augusztus 7., 1. oldal​ 
William James rendszerint „a hit akarásáról" prédikált. Ami engem illet, én
„a kételkedés akarásáról" szeretnék prédikálni. ...
Nem a hit akarását kívánjuk, hanem szeretnénk kitalálni, melyik a pontos
ellentét.​ 
BERTRAND RUSSELL Szkeptikus esszék (1 9 2 8 )
folytatás... http://konyv.uw.hu/ostobasag.htm#kopogoszellemek​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 1)

garibaldi írta:


> Sziasztok. Én most néztem meg először a képeket itt, tényleg érdekesek. De ezek az "angyalgömbösek" nem annyira, mert kevés fénynél mindig ilyen lesz a kép, valaki fotózáshoz értő biztosan meg tudja magyarázni ezt a jelenséget. Minél kevesebb a fény, annál több ilyen folt keletkezik. Engem speciel nagyon idegesítenek, mert nagyobb tér esetén a vaku sem segít.


Szia Garibaldi!
Igen az úgynevezett Angyal gömbök engem sem győznek meg igazán.
Ha egy kicsit előrébb nézelődsz akkor vannak más képek is.
Mindegyik elég érdekes, de az én képeimen és sok másén is megjelenő valamik szerintem nem csak fotózási hibából adódó jelenséget rögzítettek.
A láthatatlan valóságot sikerült szerintem megörökíteni pár fotón.
Ráadásul nem digitális géppel készültek és nem is vakuval.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 1)

Visszatérő lelkek és bolyongó szellemek​ 
Mesékből, filmekből mindenki jól ismeri őket. A moziban látva a kísérteteket, kiválóan szórakozunk. Bár sejtjük: a valóságban is létezhetnek, megszállhatnak minket vagy otthonunkat,

Nincs is annál titokzatosabb és félelmetesebb jelenség, mint amikor éjszaka a néma csöndet padlórecsegés, ismeretlen zaj vagy éppen a szélcsengő hangja töri meg. A racionálisan gondolkodók ezeket a jelenségeket a hőtágulással, a légáramlatokkal és egyéb fizikai törvényszerűségekkel magyarázzák. De az ezotériával foglalkozók állítják, mindezek a minket körülvevő kísértetvilág jelzései. Mielőtt nagyon megijedne bárki, hozzáteszem, lehet is rá oka. Hiszen a szellemidézéshez értők szerint valóban léteznek lidércek, akik akár az egész életünket birtokolhatják, ha nem vigyázunk. Megnyugtatásként hozzáfűzték: az ördögnek titulált démonok szerencsére csupán nagyon ritkán jelentkeznek, a legtöbb halott lélek békés szándékkal közeledik az emberek felé. Az szintén biztatóan hangzik, hogy többségük elűzhető, amennyiben hozzáértő szakember veszi kezelésbe őket.
Miért jönnek, mit tegyünk ellenük?
- Szellemek tehát léteznek. Ezek az elhunytak lelkei, akik valami miatt visszatérnek a földre - magyarázta beszélgetésünk során Nagy Ágnes (Berill). O maga is foglalkozik "szellemirtással", emellett a Magyar Boszorkány Szövetség tagja. - Mielőtt azonban elűznénk a kísértetet, meg kell róla győződni, hogy valóban ott van-e az adott helyen, vagy pedig csak képzelődik a kliens. Először tehát mindig meg kell idézni a kísértetet, amit asztaltáncoltatással vagy más egyéb módszerekkel tehetünk meg. De mindenkit óva intenék attól, hogy otthon egyedül próbálkozzon mindezzel, mert ennek negatív következményei lehetnek. Előfordulhat, hogy egy ártó démont hív elő, és később nem tud megszabadulni tőle. A szelleműzéshez egyébként kell még néhány egyszerű kellék: füstölő, illetve gyertya. Ám hozzáteszem, ez a szeánsz korántsem hasonlít azokhoz, amiket manapság az amerikai filmekben láthatunk. Az idézés után kikérdezzük a szellemet. Megtudakoljuk, miért jött a mi világunkba. Sokszor szembesülünk azzal, hogy az illető nem fogadja el a halálának tényét, és ezért marad itt a lelke, esetleg abba a házba tér vissza, ahol elhunyt. A kísértetekkel való kommunikáció során az energiáinkat használjuk. A szakemberek feladata az, hogy megnyissák azt a kaput, amin az elhunyt lélek távozni képes a túlvilágba. Hiszen azt tapasztaljuk, hogy a legtöbben saját akaratuktól függetlenül ragadnak itt, és szeretnének elmenni, de nem tudnak. Akkor is el lehet küldeni őket, ha nem akarják. Ám úgy tovább tart, több hetet is igénybe vehet. De fontos tudni: a szellemek csak igen ritkán öltenek testet, és a sötétséget, a csendet kedvelik leginkább. Többnyire csak a jelenlétük érezhető, például, ha hűvösség csap meg minket, vagy furcsa dolgok történnek körülöttünk. Például ha magától lekapcsolódik a villany, vagy váratlanul leesik a könyv a polcról.

Kísértetek teljes nyugalomban
Sokan feledékenynek hiszik magukat, amikor nem azokon a helyeken találják meg a tárgyakat, ahová letették. Pedig lehet, hogy épp egy lélek akar üzenni nekik. Ha valahol rendszeresen megmagyarázhatatlan jelenségek történnek, mindenképpen gyanakodjunk arra: a túlvilág üzen. Amint a szellem kommunikálni akar valakivel, olyanokat tesz, amelyekből az illető gyanút fog.
Látni csak az fogja, aki rendkívül nyitott spirituálisan, de az ilyen ember ritka. Az elhunyt lelkek nemcsak éjszaka vannak köztünk, hanem napközben is. Ekkor nem érzékeljük őket, mert minden rajos, nagy a nyüzsgés.
A kísértetek érthetően azért jelentkeznek inkább sötétségben, mivel az üzeneteiket, jelzéseiket a nappali lármától mentes csendben könnyebben észrevesszük. Ezt persze ők jól tudják, és ki is használják.

Démoni erőktől vezérelve
Berill szerint az is előfordulhat, hogy valakit megszáll egy szellem, és az illető hangokat hall, illetve skizofrén tüneteket produkál. A szakember évente egy-két ilyen esettel találkozik, és mint mondja, képes segíteni a bajba jutott embereken.
- Ha valaki egyik napról a másikra megváltozik, úgymond kifordul önmagából, gyanakodni kell arra, hogy megszállta valami. A lidérc még utasításokat is adhat az embernek, amelyeket az végrehajt. Akibe beleköltözött, a tudathasadás tüneteit produkálja többnyire, ezért lényeges az illetőt először egy pszichiáternek megmutatni. Ugyanis lehet, valóban elmebeteg, és viselkedésének semmi köze az elhunytak kísérteteihez. Amennyiben ép a tudata, akkor mi segíteni tudunk rajta, de kell, hogy ezt ő is akarja. Tiszta pillanataikban a "megszállottak" felfogják, hogy mi történt velük, és általában igénylik a szakértelmünket. Azonban az ilyen szellemek elűzése eltarthat akár egy-két hónapig is. Hiszen először meg kell idéznünk őket, azt követően pedig meg kell tudnunk értetni velük, hogy jobb nekik a túlvilágon. A gonosz lelkek általában olyan embereket választanak ki maguknak, akik hasonlítanak hozzájuk. Amikor azt mondják valakire: megszállta az ördög, egygonosz szellem költözött belé valójában. Azonban ezutóbbi nagyon súlyos eset. Szerencsére ilyen elvétve akad. Egyébként az ördögűzés szintén olyan rituálé, amit a boszorkányhit szerint végzünk, ugyanúgy, mint ahogy a szelleműzést. Csak épp az ártó démonok két-háromszáz évvel ezelőtti időkből jönnek vissza.
folyt...
http://www.boszorkanyszovetseg.hu/oldalak/hirek.php?oldal=cikkek&lap=visszatero


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 4)




----------



## GJodie (2011 Július 11)

Kedvenc fotóm:


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Október 24)

papagáj vagy mégsem?


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 17)

- a mesés Dubai!


----------

